# Your bad ratings may not be your's or your riders fault.



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Just wanted to share some info I have from the last few rides I have taken from Uber and why drivers may be receiving lower ratings than expected.

This has to do with the email receipt that comes in and there is a spot on the bottom to rate your driver. The issue comes when a rider has a smaller screen phone. At the bottom there are 5 blank stars and above it says rate your driver.

Thinking this would be easy I just clicked the middle of the stars and a web browser opened up with a message that said You have rated your driver 3 stars. There was no way to change it or put it at 5 like I wanted. (I did email Uber to fix it btw to 5)

But it raised a point if I accidently pressed the bottom of the screen any number of ratings could be submitted to Uber. And no way to change it other than sending an email to Uber to fix it.

If I wasn't a driver and didn't understand the ratings impact to a driver then I may as well have left it being more careful the next time. I can see where someone pressing the star on the receipt could be accidental as they may have touched the area.

The Fact that there is no confirmation or submit button is not a good thing. I will be sending a written email to Uber on the issue and will see where it goes.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Just tell ****ing uber to get rid of the stupid system. The ratings only serve to bully the drivers into kissing the pax feet.


----------



## Enriquillo (Jan 11, 2015)

Good point! There should definately be a confirmation screen before final submission. I got hammered last week on my ratings. Just when I got my ratings back up to 4.8 two bad ratings are going to drop me down into the red.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Just tell ****ing uber to get rid of the stupid system. The ratings only serve to bully the drivers into kissing the pax feet.


Yep. some drivers need to be bullied to giving good service. Sorry but some need that extra push.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Yep. some drivers need to be bullied to giving good service. Sorry but some need that extra push.


Maybe UBer needs to slash the rates in Toronto by 60%, to bring in more pax. Don't you agree jaxo?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Maybe UBer needs to slash the rates in Toronto by 60%, to bring in more pax. Don't you agree jaxo?


I don't agree. I think Uber Rates in Toronto are plenty competitive as it is. Rates have nothing to do with what I was saying in my OP. It's about ratings and people being unfairly rated and possible reason why. Let's try and stay on topic instead of ranting about something else.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I beg to differ. I think if the rates were much more reasonable to all the drivers in ..lets call it North America.. then I think the drivers would be much more chipper, and therefore get more five star ratings.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I beg to differ. I think if the rates were much more reasonable to all the drivers in ..lets call it North America.. then I think the drivers would be much more chipper, and therefore get more five star ratings.


Again you missed the point of the OP. It's not about PAX willingly giving les than 5* ratings because of the rates and drivers doing a poor job. It's about an email that is formatted that can give drivers worse than INTENDED ratings. This is drivers who ARE doing a great job.

Again stick to the topic.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Yep. some drivers need to be bullied to giving good service. Sorry but some need that extra push.


If the rating system was worth a damn, the drivers who "_need a push_" would be weeded out or they would learn to adjust in order to keep driving.
The current system is useless to drivers and riders. Uber uses it solely to control drivers in unfair ways.
Your example of the 'email auto-send' is simply another reason the Uber rating system fails.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> If the rating system was worth a damn, the drivers who "_need a push_" would be weeded out or they would learn to adjust in order to keep driving.
> The current system is useless to drivers and riders. Uber uses it solely to control drivers in unfair ways.
> Your example of the 'email auto-send' is simply another reason the Uber rating system fails.


Yeah, I have to say I appreciate ActionJax's findings here and advocating for it. It does clear up some mystery. But truth be told, I'm rarely "different" when people come to my car. My people skills are solid, and my rating hovers just around 4.8 consistently after 8 months of driving. Sometimes I see that I got dinged after a shift where I know for a fact that I had NO conflict or problems at all with any pax. There are times I give 10 rides, all of them are extremely pleasant and friendly, then check my ratings and see a 4.6. Why? Who the f knows? Except now this report sheds some possible light on things. I have elaborated extensively on this forum and with Uber about the irrelevance of the rating system, but in the past month I've let go since it was draining my energy. All I can tell anybody is this: I never needed to be "prodded" or "bullied" into being a kind and gracious person to my pax. When I was busting my ass to get high ratings (water, candy, opening doors, etc) my ratings saw ZERO increase, and when I stopped doing all of that, my ratings saw ZERO drop. I've had only one dip in ratings, that during SXSW when it was massive gridlock and ridiculous surges. Before that my ratings stayed around 4.9, after that they stay around 4.8. That's it. I defy anybody who maintains this is something we can control. Subjective means just that: SUBJECTIVE. Not OBJECTIVE. And if there is a glitch in the app, as usual, then that would account for some of the mystery dings.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

its all Apple's fault for making small screens
jobs vowed he'd never make a big screen phone
Apple phones sucks


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> its all Apple's fault for making small screens
> jobs vowed he'd never make a big screen phone
> Apple phones sucks


Last I checked the iPhone 6 Plus or whatever it's called is a big screen.

But I get it. Most are running smaller screens.

Either way Uber needs to add a confirm button when it redirects to a web page. Not auto submit. Way to many errors.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Last I checked the iPhone 6 Plus or whatever it's called is a big screen.
> 
> But I get it. Most are running smaller screens.
> 
> .


I'm just speaking on FACTS
Jobs never believed in large screens.
OBVIOUSLY we know after he died they made bigger phones (against his wishes)
OBVIOUSLY, the pax didnt have an iphone 6 or 6+ when making this ratings error.
Its HARD to find a small screen Android phone
Shame on all yall with 3.5" or less screens


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Again you missed the point of the OP. It's not about PAX willingly giving les than 5* ratings because of the rates and drivers doing a poor job. It's about an email that is formatted that can give drivers worse than INTENDED ratings. This is drivers who ARE doing a great job.
> 
> Again stick to the topic.


Ok. I promise I'll stick to the topic. It would just be easier if we (both driver and pax) just pressed the 5, and that's it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Ok. I promise I'll stick to the topic. It would just be easier if we (both driver and pax) just pressed the 5, and that's it.


Long as the Driver has done their best I agree.


----------



## Iliana (May 21, 2015)

I totally agree with the both of you. I also believe that it should not be made easy for riders to judge us limited to star rating but rather, anything below 5 star rating should require a valid explanation. We transport them and bust our butts, spend our gas, wear and tear on our own vehicles, to perhaps ending up with a rider who is having a messed up day, or upset because traffic is congested, or they simply don't like our face etc.. There should be a valid reason for anything below 5 stars, and not enable them to submit until they do so. A drop box or option for e-mail to explain why below 5 star should be a must. I strongly believe we are not partners at Uber but victims of Uber not having our back. If the rider mistakenly enters 3, 2 or 1 star rating there should be an option to explain it as well as re-entering if erroneously entered.

Iliana


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just wanted to share some info I have from the last few rides I have taken from Uber and why drivers may be receiving lower ratings than expected.
> 
> This has to do with the email receipt that comes in and there is a spot on the bottom to rate your driver. The issue comes when a rider has a smaller screen phone. At the bottom there are 5 blank stars and above it says rate your driver.
> 
> ...


Personally, I think they should have to rate before they see the total


----------



## Iliana (May 21, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Personally, I think they should have to rate before they see the total


Yeah, and that they evaluate the driver and experience with the driver rather than bad traffic, surge prices and stuff that is out of our control. Some can be spoiled too. I had a rider who literally wanted me to get on the other side of the water ways on our way to South Beach, when there was no other way but the way we were going. Some simply don't appreciate what we are doing at such low rates.

Go figure


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I would agree on the Uber's rating system whenever the drivers and riders are treated equally.
Drivers are deactivated once their rating goes down to 4.6* but riders can go down to 1* and don't get deactivated.
I consider that fact a totally unfair.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Just tell ****ing uber to get rid of the stupid system. The ratings only serve to bully the drivers into kissing the pax feet.


Is that ur reall pic u look cowboysish


----------

